# Gotta getta Gotland...



## NachoFarm (Mar 27, 2012)

I would LOVE to have a small flock of Gotland sheep!   Too bad they're impossible to find in Ontario, Canada.  :/
Well, not impossible but at this point it looks like we may have only one option.  If she still has them available, a woman nearby has one ram and two ewes for sale.  The ram is 75% Gotland/12.5% Finn (the rest? Shetland, I think) and the ewes are 37.5% Gotland/62.5% Finn (both are bred to the above mentioned ram I believe)....
So do I get the ewes and then breed their lambs using AI from New Zealand?  Or do I get the ram and then...?  Does anyone on here participate in the Gotland breeding program and have thoughts?  How did I get to a point in my life that I'm contemplating ordering sheep semen from overseas?


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 28, 2012)

What are the import requirements for sheep from the USA into Canada? I know quarantine is required for pigs. The reason I ask I saw an AD in one of the magazines for the Gotland sheep here in the USA. 

Liz


----------



## boothcreek (Mar 29, 2012)

To bring ewes into canada out of the US they have to be in a Scrapie program which sends in any carcass from a dead animal to be examined(a whole different level from the regular scrapie program, only zoos got it I think) and gets tested annually. 
Rams don't need any such thing, just healthpapers that say he appeared healthy signed by a USDA approved Vet. 

I tried to get some mouflon ewes into canada last year, what a mess, even the USDA Vet I was working with have ever heard of that level of scrapie program they have to be enrolled in, he was baffled.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh! I am not surprised but it sure makes it hard for you folks up there to bring in fresh bloodlines.

All the best, 

Liz


----------

